# Set top box ; xiami mi box 4 , hdr , external hdd subtitles support , Help



## matias3ds (Aug 2, 2018)

So 6 mont ago i bought a 65 inch Vizio 4k Hdr Tv , the bad news is that if i want to load a movie from any external devices pendrive hardirve etc , it doesnt accept any kind of external subtitles , so for many reasons is a lame tv .
I want to buy something kinda like the Xiaomi mi box 4 , bur i dont know if works with external subtitles from a pendrive or hdd .
Does anybody here have a Xiamo mi box and try ?
or wich other set box , would you recommend that accept external subtitles and plays 4k hdr movies


----------

